# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Móvel Madeira 120*60 (Móvel Concluído)

## Pedro Albino

Venho partilhar o meu primeiro DIY, trata-se de um móvel para o futuro Reef (que está a andar muito lentamente) de 120*60*50. Já de Seguida as fotos. Ainda não está acabado mas para lá caminha.

O inicio:

Fixação da parte superior com parafusos de 17cm e cola para madeira:

Evolução da Base:


Reforço dos pés com "L"

Instalação do tampo em MDF cru de 16mm:

Estrutura base concluída:

Instalação das portas






Portas todas instaladas e a funcionar.


Aqui, inicio de pintura, já com duas de mão de tapa poros e uma de mão de verniz maritimo.

Móvel pronto para avançar para a fase seguinte, deixei as portas 3cm acima do tampo para esconder a placa de esferovite:


 :Vitoria:

----------


## LuisValadas

Boa construção.

Isso aguenta com um camião.

Keep going

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Pedro
 Não te esqueças de tratar essa madeira principalmente na parte que vai ficar encostada à parede :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Albino

Luis, espero bem que aguente, pois ainda é um peso consideravel.  :SbPoisson6:  
Pedro, o móvel vai ficar um pouco afastado da parede, quanto ao tratamento vai levar tapa poros, vai ser lixado e levar uma segunda dose e no final vai ser pintado, penso que seja suficiente.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

A cola de madeira se for boa só descola partindo e está bem reforçado com parafusos e “L”s, parece-me bastante sólido, acho que vai dar conta do recado. :Pracima:

----------


## ArturCastro

olá 

axo q esta bom 

já tive um movel semelhante a esse feito por min e ñ tive problemas 

e o aqua era um 120x45x45 

agora fiz um em ferro forjado pro meu 120x65x50

fica bem e coloca ai mais fotos :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Está muito interessante...e robusto sem dúvida!

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva

O meu é quase igual. Só que não coloquei parafusos. Os "caibros" estão todos encastrados uns nos outros e tenho mais duas travessas em cima e em baixo. Tem aguentado bem o peso, por isso, penso que também não irás ter problemas :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> (...) quanto ao tratamento vai levar tapa poros, vai ser lixado e levar uma segunda dose e no final vai ser pintado, penso que seja suficiente.


Boas, Pedro.

A construção parece bastante sólida. Quando ao tapo-poros, sê generoso, pois será esse produto, juntamente com o verniz, que te irá proteger a madeira.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

uzem o que uzarem penso que nada será melhor que o verniz maritimo

----------


## Pedro Albino

Boas, obrigado pelas opiniões, o furo para a Sump já está, as duas "doses" de tapa-poros também, a ver se amanhã consigo arranjar o verniz e o consigo aplicar. Isto está a ser devagar pois tenho um "ajudante"   :SbSourire24:  que não me deixa fazer  nada...
Domingo espero ter o aqua (Made by Scalare) em cima do móvel para desocupar o quarto e começar a tratar das tubagens. Logo que que tenha mais fotos coloco-as. :SbOk3:  
Esse verniz marítimo em principio no Aki ou Maxmat encontra-se certo?

----------


## Márcio Velosa

Boas, parece me bastante bem, esse movel, não querendo ser indiscreto, em quanto te ficou o material, tou a pensar fazer um, e por isso queria ter uma ideia.
Vi o verniz que procuras , no leroy merlin,(ic 19), só não me lembro do preço. Felicidades para o teu projecto!

----------


## Pedro Albino

Boas Márcio, o móvel deve estar entre os 150/200€  já com o tapa poros, verniz maritimo e tinta, podia ter ficado um pouco mais barato se tivesse optado por madeira um pouco mais estreita, mas tive receio de não aguentar o peso e vá de meter barrotes.

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  Pedro,
parabéns pelo projecto. 
Pelas fotos que apresentas fiquei com uma dúvida, desculpa se não tem cabimento, a sump vai ficar no chão ou apoiada nas laterais do movel. Ou seja na largura, certo? No seu comprimento vai estar flutuante e já agora as dobradiças não irão causar danos no vidro, mesmo com o esferovite?
Desculpa lá isto tudo, apenas não entendi e pretendo ajudar.

Abraço
António

----------


## Pedro Albino

Viva António, antes de mais obrigado.



> Pedro,
> parabéns pelo projecto. 
> Pelas fotos que apresentas fiquei com uma dúvida, desculpa se não tem cabimento, a sump vai ficar no chão ou apoiada nas laterais do movel. Ou seja na largura, certo? No seu comprimento vai estar flutuante


A Sump vai ficar no chão sobre uma placa de esferovite, optei assim por causa da altura para o escumador - BM 200.



> :
> já agora as dobradiças não irão causar danos no vidro, mesmo com o esferovite?
> Desculpa lá isto tudo, apenas não entendi e pretendo ajudar.
> 
> Abraço
> António


A placa de MDF tem 16mm, as dobradiças tem cerca de 12mm, não chegam a tocar no vidro em nenhum ponto.

----------


## Joao Santos

ola sera que me podes indicar o preço dessas mandeiras?

----------


## Pedro Albino

> ola sera que me podes indicar o preço dessas mandeiras?



Olá João, não me recordo ao certo, mas penso que rondavam os 25 cada caibro de pinho de 2,7m. Do MDF é que não me lembro mesmo... 
Isto no Maxmat, que não encontrei com as medidas que queria no AKI e noutro sitio qualquer.
Fica bem.

----------


## George Soares

> Olá João, não me recordo ao certo, mas penso que rondavam os 25 cada caibro de pinho de 2,7m. Do MDF é que não me lembro mesmo... 
> Isto no Maxmat, que não encontrei com as medidas que queria no AKI e noutro sitio qualquer.
> Fica bem.


Parabéns pelo seu móvel muito bem feito vou tentar fazer 
um igual.

----------


## PedroDias

Esta muito bom :Palmas:

----------

